
Olacabs, a bad User Experience - Brajeshwar
http://brajeshwar.com/2013/olacabs-a-bad-user-experience/
======
Indyan
You are wrong. Olacabs is India's Uber.
<http://pandodaily.com/2012/10/31/assholes-shrug/>

